# Easy, Safe, Drum Release



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Materials:

4' x 4' heavy duty plastic tarp
4 lengths of rope, long enough to reach water from pier

Attach length of rope to grommets at each corner.

lay drum on WET plastic tarp

lift and lower over side of pier

lower slowly NOTE: a fish supported under the belly will not struggle or flop

Once in water fish should swim away since tarp does not sink.

If fish does not swim away on its own, release two of the ropes and raise tarp, leaving fish in water.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Materials:
> 
> 4' x 4' heavy duty plastic tarp
> 4 lengths of rope, long enough to reach water from pier
> ...


*Somehow I just knew this thread would migrate over to this forum...*   

One problem,JMHO,that I see with it is the fish gets no rush of water through his gills.. If you try to put the fish in the current head first the rig will spin and no water goes through,IMO,very important when releasing a drum.. I have witnessed fish put down in the net and go bellyup for that reason.. If he don't swim off after you move it up and down,I believe he will do just that.. With no back an forth movement possible,it just about has to be a slide or dropem, *properly* ..


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

how about lowering them a few feet from the water then lifting the back of a bit it to dump it head first in. then the water goes through its gills but it's close enough that it should'nt go into shock. same as the slide i'd think.
But I really don't know. just throwing it out there


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

may not be the easiest but the safest is get wet. take em to the surff revive em and let em swim. here on tybee i rarely completely remove em from the water at all. i walk em to the beach wade out knee deep unhook em revive em and let em go. occasionally i take em out of the water for photo but in general i try to never take them any shallower than knee or half way to ma ankle deep.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

clinder said:


> may not be the easiest but the safest is get wet. take em to the surff revive em and let em swim. here on tybee i rarely completely remove em from the water at all. i walk em to the beach wade out knee deep unhook em revive em and let em go. occasionally i take em out of the water for photo but in general i try to never take them any shallower than knee or half way to ma ankle deep.


how come in your fishing reports you always say you netted them from the pier or you netted those fish for that one guy who tried sticking up for you in previous post   

stirring the pot up LOL


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

33 PM #74 
SHADE12 
Registered User


Join Date: Oct 2004
Location: TENN.
Posts: 34 Tybee Drum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey Fellas I Hate To Wade In On Another Mans Fight But This One I Had To. I Went To Tybee And Fished All Of Last Week. I Make The Trip 3 To 4 Times A Year. 1st Or 2nd Week In Oct Is A Must. The Bull Reds Come In To Spawn Then, Or That Has Always What I Have Been Told For 18 Years Now. I Meet Clinder Last Week For The First Time Then. I Had Just Had A Red Break Me Off For The Second Time That Day, I Had Laded One. This Guy Heard Me Holler And Came Over And Showed Me How To Tie A Milan Wire Leader That Wouldn't Break. We Got To Fish Together For 3 Evenings That Week. I Know Of 5 Bull Reds He Caught, Helped Net Some For Him With My Drop Net. He Did The Same With Mine. Dont Know How Far He Can Cast But I Know With That Big Gold Reeel He Was Putting It Out Ther 4 Times Futher Than I Was, And I Am Decent At It. I Fished From 6am Till About 7pm Ever Day, He Would Show Up At About 5pm, And When I Would Go Out On The Pier And Ck It Out At 11pm He Was Always There. Clinder Was Very Helpfull And Sharing Info To Make Mt Trip A Whol Lot Better, Clinder Thanks A Lot. Well Guess I Got My Say Over With. Hey Just Enjoy The Blessing Of Fishing And Let Everthing Eles Work It Self Out. Shade12 

had do it LOL


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*read it again * that was his net. never fails does it someone always gotta turn up the burner. i dont use a net dont own a net dont want a net. any net ive ever used was cause someone right there had already dropped their net down. but really i just lied about it all.


read it again.
"my drop net" uh duh
are you sober??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyder,you may well have a point. If the pier is fairly short and not 2dozen spot fishermen along the sides,not a bad idea.. Wish there was a place like that up here...  Not to dismiss the idea,clyder,just joking with you,cause down here you'd probably get hung in one of the pilings that stick out from the side,or beat up with spot rods as ya try to get him onto the beach.. 

Fishin Kid:









This IS a good idea,that noone has tried yet.. I'm sure someone will,and if it works,will probably be "required planken".. Hard to make change,at least in Hat,we been dropping fish with good success here for yrs. with absolutly no floaters that I have witnessed. Like I said in another post,only place I've seen floaters that went to the beach was Kitty Hawk yrs ago..


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

clinder said:


> [.are you sober??!!!!!!!!!!!


just a little


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

people here DD are very kind about takin fish to the surf. they are always glad to lift their rods so you can walk down the side most will even pull in for you. as for the pilons their located just under the pier here so they dont slant out past the outer edge of the pier that far at all. but anyway, just my *opinion * that if you can release em without ever removin from the water that would be best, but im sure DD somebody on here will argue that. dont get me wrong i dont do this with every fish but i try to with most. i net em when someone their is overly willin to do it like they got a net they never use!! 95% of the time though i go to the beach with em. believe it or not ive seen people use rope gaffs on em! let em bleed all over the deck then chunk em over! most people with a rope gaff got gear and are obvious avid fisherman so i wouldnt be suprised if some of those people were on this site. my other release method is nose first after i cradle them down the pier when its just to darn cold to get wet! ive never had one go belly up doin that either.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Dont Know How Far He Can Cast But I Know With That Big Gold Reeel He Was Putting It Out Ther 4 Times Futher Than I Was, And I Am Decent At It.


I wanna have some fun too  

"Decent" in any pier fisherman's lingo would mean at minimum a 75 yd cast.Now four times 75 is 300 yds  That means the "net" thing don't mean much whether you're drunk or sober.I've thrown 8 oz anchors king fishing for over 30 years and seen some real long distance casts but 150-160 yards tops,with an offshore wind.  Us fisherpeople are born with exageration genes  ( that's a lot nicer than calling all of us liars  ) 

DD,I 've been thinking about this a lot without posting.I think what the plankers really need is the carp barrel that carp are weighed in at the carp lakes.The barrel could be 60" long,which would accomodate all but the unknown king of reds,about 18" in diameter,with the interior lined with a replaceable aluminum tube,attached by stainless bolts.There would be a rope at either end,lower the fish to say within 10' of the water,drop the front rope or raise the back rope,sending the red face first into the briny deep.The fish would be netted first,photo ops,then transferred to the barrel.It could also be done out of plastic but if there already isn't an existing mold,the price of moldin a few would be quite high.I'll mail ya a drawing.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

A 4x4 tarp and 4 lengths of rope, folded up, is something all pier drum fisherman could have that would not cost big $, or take up a lot of space. Most pier king anglers bring a gaff with them, why not when drum fishing bring "release tarp"? or make one and donate to pier. 

As stated above, once the fish is a short distance above the water, just lower the 2 ropes nearest the head, the drum will then slide headfirst into the water.

The reason I suggested vinyl, is once wet, it is very slick and won't remove slime as a canvas tube or ropes on net will. Kinda like a childs "Slip and Slide".


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Clinder, I agree with you 100% about not removing the fish from the water. I would be willing to bet that there is 0% mortalility on those fish that are caught while people are out wading on a bar and are never able to actually "land" the fish. Just a quick pop of the hook and off he goes.
I do think that releasing them that way on the piers we fish here is impractical, especially in a crowd and even more so in a blitz.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

so what your sayin flathead is 75 times 4 is 300. and if thats the normal fishermans exageration that would leave the cast at a true 125 to 150 yards with a eight footer 6 and bait.i go for that. thanks for the compliment flathead your kindness is much appreciated.  have fun with someone else.some of you guys sure do think about me alot?
??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder,here,many folks aren't as polite as the folks where you are. Many say,"I paid my money and expect you not to hender my fishin in any way shape or form" This includes casting on the end..  I very politely ask if they would move for about 5 seconds while I get a bait in the water. MOST will move and then go right back to fishin,but some are just,well you know..  I've got a lifesized picture of someone leading a 50lb drummie down the side of the pier with over 100plus spotfishermen on the side,could be instant death  ,at least down here.. Also,these piers down here get beat up a lot by storms,and have swaggard side to side enough that they put extra pilings in,usually they protrude out from the sides,Avon Pier in purticular..

Enjoy folks funnin on ya,just wait for the right moment and "zapem" back..  I get picked on a lot..  Believe me,Flathead does *more than his share of it* on my board and this one as well...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Believe me,Flathead does more than his share of it on my board and this one as well...


That feeling is mutual Mr. Wilson  

Work is hard and life is harder.If you can't enjoy funnin' on these boards then you either have no sense of humor or ought to take up badminton.  

The key to Internet survival is to learn to differentiate between a lighthearted stab and a Texas heart shot   

Clinder,



> Us fisherpeople are born with exageration genes ( that's a lot nicer than calling all of us liars )


The key word is "us"


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Most of the people at Tybee know each othe except for some of the tourons who don't want to move their "Jaws" rod to let you land your red. I've seen people gaff them and someone even gaffed a red that I hooked one time. Fortunately it was gaffed near the jaw and it was released. I'd never gaff a red unless I could get it in the mouth AND it was my only way of getting out of the water having no other means to get it out and back quickly. Usually someone has a net, this incident was not the case. 

Back to the subject before I digress too far. I usually walk mine to the surf, snap a photo and release ASAP. Wading into the water and reviving it that way is the most certain way to make sure it swims away with a story to tell the rest of the school. I try to keep a towel and a fresh change of clothes in the car in case I do get wet, or if I have to leave with one of the tourist girls.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

emanuel said:


> Most of the people at Tybee know each othe except for some of the tourons who don't want to move their "Jaws" rod to let you land your red. I've seen people gaff them and someone even gaffed a red that I hooked one time. Fortunately it was gaffed near the jaw and it was released. I'd never gaff a red unless I could get it in the mouth AND it was my only way of getting out of the water having no other means to get it out and back quickly. Usually someone has a net, this incident was not the case.
> 
> Back to the subject before I digress too far. I usually walk mine to the surf, snap a photo and release ASAP. Wading into the water and reviving it that way is the most certain way to make sure it swims away with a story to tell the rest of the school. I try to keep a towel and a fresh change of clothes in the car in case I do get wet, or if I have to leave with one of the tourist girls.


Leave with one of the tourist girls !!!!!!!! 
Exaggerating this size of your fish is one thing, but to claim a female tourist would go off with a smelly angler is another, unless of course You Got Money, hehehehe


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

this is gettin good


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It has happened.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ive seen it happen!!specially at night.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*wowwwwwwwwwww*

in the last two and a half weeks ive prolly seen 125 48 plus inch bulls netted and tossed in head first after a photot op and every one of them swam of just fine


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice!!!were you sein those bulls?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> nice!!!were you sein those bulls?



Got the figures last night.. Friend of mine that is very much into numbers,gave me the numbers on Sandbridge.He's fished it most of the season. He logs his pier fishin and can give a relativly acurate estimate.. It's almost impossible to get the numbers perfect,although he's the man everyone will ask when the seasons over,because he was there a good percentage of the time..

He said the estimate is over 450 drum this season off Sandbridge,and that would be "lowballing" it..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice!!! we have very *fem drum fishermen * here but i estimate 1ooplus in the last three weeks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> nice!!! we have very *fem drum fishermen * here but i estimate 1ooplus in the last three weeks.


 clinder,there are four piers down here that in the last week combined for 100,while Sandbridge in Va was still catching as well.. I think Sandbridge had some 60 to 70plus days this season as well.. Few yrs back we caught 100 in a 24hr period on Avon,Rodanthe has done the same..  When they're here,*THEY'RE HERE!!!*  No doubt a lot of anglers combining to get those kinds of numbers.. Sure would like to have just 50 ta 100 anglers hopping from pier to pier catchen em up(like in the ole days),instead of 1,000 or more  ,what a blast that would be..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

100 bulls in 24hours!!wow guess the question that day was .........GOT BAIT?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

clinder,when I had my condo down there in the 90s,there probably weren't more than a dozen or two anglers knew about those big reds and where to catch them,as in the PM I sent you.Once that info gets broadcast across the Net you'll get the crowds like DD's talking about.And your "good ole days" will be gone


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah i try to keep thie pier i fish quiet about drum. not as good as the cape area but their are deffinatly more drum caught here than alot of people think. this is a grea tbeach for em here.


----------

